# Improved armoured command post for battlefield ops



## Nfld Sapper (12 Feb 2008)

From the Maple Leaf.



Improved armoured command post for battlefield ops
by By WO Jerry Kean

MIRAMICHI, New Brunswick — When a worn and tired looking Bison armoured vehicle rolls into the DEW Engineering and Development Limited facility, it’s in for quite a facelift. 

The latest Bison re-role is called the C3I, command, control, communications and intelligence. The refurbished Bison becomes a complete, self-contained mobile communications vehicle that will be in direct support of battlefield operations. Previously, other Bisons have been re-rolled as ambulances and maintenance and recovery vehicles. 

Equipped with the latest in communications equipment and enhanced armour protection, the C3I will provide troops with cutting edge technology to conduct their mission. The first 21 of 42 C3I vehicles will be deploying to Afghanistan to improve CF command and control capability. 

“It’s going to be crewed by signal operators,” said Captain Barry Maddin, Bison re-role project engineer. “They will provide the communication and data link between field units and the brigade headquarters.” 

Key improvements are the adoption of a better communications suite with new operator ballistic/protection seats, increased armour protection including improved improvised explosive device protection, and easily installed AOA (add-on armour). This last feature is possible due to the permanent installation of tapping pads over the exterior surface of the vehicle. 

The Bison C3I comes with:

an improved two-speed transfer case; 
an on-board, externally mounted 8 KW generator to provide power without running the vehicle engine; 
a ventilated respiratory system; 
internal workstations equipped with fluorescent lighting including NATO-standard blue lights for blackout operations; and 
a new electrical power management system with an inverter utilizing shore power, generator power and/ or vehicle battery power, including 110v convenience outlets. 
On the move, the signals operators are strapped into their seats with a five-point harness. Further, the CP incorporates an automatic fire and explosion suppression system replacing the old Halon system.







Col Robert Mazzolin, Director Land Command Systems Program Management, talks to workers of DEW Engineering and Development Limited in front of a new Bison C3I.






Gerry Whyte gives Col Robert Mazzolin, Director Land Command Systems Program Management, a tour of a Bison


----------



## Sig_Des (12 Feb 2008)

We got a couple sitting in our Veh Bay, unfortunately, doesn't look like we'll be keeping them. Didn't really get to look in detail, but the back seems nice and comfy!


----------



## medaid (12 Feb 2008)

What are its armaments? Just curious.

Standard 1 x GPMG in Co-ax?

Some smoke and chaff launchers?


----------



## dapaterson (12 Feb 2008)

Neat.  Maybe we can buy a few for the Reserves as well - we could call it the Militia Light Armoured Vehicle, or MilLAV for short.

Oh yeah.  Never mind...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Feb 2008)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> We got a couple sitting in our Veh Bay, unfortunately, doesn't look like we'll be keeping them. Didn't really get to look in detail, but the back seems nice and comfy!



Don't worry. It happened to us with the originals ;D

JUST KIDDING!!!! 8) 

Actually looks pretty good from the description. We needed something to fill that niche role.


----------



## geo (12 Feb 2008)

Umm... guess this is the latest greatest version of the Queen Mary

Should we call it the QEIII


----------



## George Wallace (12 Feb 2008)

Nah!  It is only a QE II.


----------



## aussiechangover (6 May 2008)

these are setup nice the seats you could easily sleep in. we had to strip these things totally when we received them to other mods could be completed then re-assemble them. unfortunately we still have another 5 to do and they can be time consuming to do the comms on but other than that i'd work in em.


----------

